# Spiel abzugeben



## Excess (20. Jun 2020)

Moin,

also für die Programmierung von Spielen, die sowohl auf dem Desktop als auch auf Mobilgeräten laufen soll, kann ich nur LibGDX empfehlen.
Habe da von einiger Zeit das Spiel Ballerfisch mit erstellt ( programmiert ... )
kann hier gefunden werden : https://excess72.uber.space/
Bei Interesse, hierfür Level zu erstellen, bitte gerne bei mir melden 
Level sind mit tiled erstellt ...

happy coding !!


----------



## hubertk (29. Jul 2020)

Hey, Excess,

das ist ja mal schon eine ganz coole Sache!
Ballerfisch könnte aber wirklich ein paar mehr Level vertragen  ... 
Habe auch Nonsense gecheckt und das ist ja mal etwas ganz 'Besonderes'


----------

